# DS #1535: Final Fantasy Tactics A2: Fuuketsu no Grimoire (Japan)



## jumpman17 (Oct 20, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2223^^


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2007)

cool I hope it will not be japanese heavy...
Any word of a worldwide release ?


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 20, 2007)

Any word on a Europe or America release?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow, that's an early release!

Btw, an European or American release date hasn't been announced yet.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow! I can't believe they included an English option!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> Wow! I can't believe they included an English option!


Is there at least on of you post where you don't make fun out of people ?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! I can't believe they included an English option!
> ...



Yes, this one. I won't make fun of your typos.


----------



## osirisFIVE (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> Wow! I can't believe they included an English option!








I really believed you for a second there!


----------



## T-hug (Oct 20, 2007)

Man I'm so pumped for this game, gagging to try it but gonna hold off!  First game was excellent even though a lot of the PSX FFT fans were pissed, I loved it.
Can't wait for a ENG release of it, 100% sure it will happen.  Hope the animation has speeded up a bit, the first game suffered from slow battles, like stupid slow.  I played it over 180hrs and I reckon a good 50+ of those were just waiting for animations to play out.


----------



## Nero (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> Wow! I can't believe they included an English option!



Damn it, you got my hopes up!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meh, I need to learn Japanese anyways. Gonna search up some Learning Japanese Homebrew.

~Can anyone recommend one?


----------



## SkH (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh, wow! I would play that if it had in English...

Oh look at there!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(lipebento @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! I can't believe they included an English option!
> ...


Oh... YOU LIAR!!!!!


----------



## kreatosoupa (Oct 20, 2007)

Must... find... must... play!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Don't you just love early weekend dumps?


----------



## SaltyDog (Oct 20, 2007)

Secret English option: Up/Down/Up/Down/Left/Right/Left/Right/A/B/Select/Start....

Grimoire huh? Thats cool, so I'm to take it there will be lots of magic in this game then compared to other FFTs?


----------



## asuri (Oct 20, 2007)

im sure the english release is gona take a long time like the revenant wing sob* i needa learn jap..


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2007)

Zero ko on supercard SD... :'(


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(SaltyDog @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> Secret English option: Up/Down/Up/Down/Left/Right/Left/Right/A/B/Select/Start....
> 
> Grimoire huh? Thats cool, so I'm to take it there will be lots of magic in this game then compared to other FFTs?



Damn! You fooled me!

That's the Infinite Lives code!


----------



## Helmut (Oct 20, 2007)

EDIT: nevermind, I thougth it was FF12:RW  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## taggart6 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hopeing to try this out.  Not sure how afar I'll get not knowing Kanji.


----------



## AntvgX (Oct 20, 2007)

Is it working on m3lite?


----------



## Tengil (Oct 20, 2007)

crashes my G6 lite when I try to transfer it at about 70%~

A no go. Sure hope this gets nuked so the problem is with the dump and not me. Would make my life easier.


----------



## Hooya (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(SaltyDog @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> Secret English option: Up/Down/Up/Down/Left/Right/Left/Right/A/B/Select/Start....
> 
> Grimoire huh? Thats cool, so I'm to take it there will be lots of magic in this game then compared to other FFTs?
> 
> ...


is the original


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SaltyDog @ Oct 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Secret English option: Up/Down/Up/Down/Left/Right/Left/Right/A/B/Select/Start....
> ...



Sorry, you didn't get the code right either.


----------



## AntvgX (Oct 20, 2007)

Not working pn m3lite. shit.


----------



## Tengil (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SaltyDog @ Oct 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Secret English option: Up/Down/Up/Down/Left/Right/Left/Right/A/B/Select/Start....
> ...


The original ends after your first b a.  Not even a select start. Gradius.
It has LOTS of iterations in different konami games though, with more select starts and more b a's..


----------



## kevo_the_man (Oct 20, 2007)

The Konami Code:
↑ ↑ ↓ ↓ ← → ← → B A


----------



## GameDragon (Oct 20, 2007)

Yay its out! Gonna be a nice weekend


----------



## spokenrope (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/ataris/upup...ghtbastart.html


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(spokenrope @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/ataris/upup...ghtbastart.html



Wow, I remember watching Karate Kid, but when did we commit grand theft auto as kids?


----------



## Joey Ravn (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow, I didn't know this game was due out today! Great, I LOVED the first one, it was the sole reason I bought a GBA in the first place... bah, lies. Pokémon was a strong reason too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But still, this game should be a blast, the best we had in a while for DS... I won't play it, though. I can't understand Japanese and I don't have enough free time for trial-&-erroring through it.

PS: Could we stop the Konami Code offtopic discussion? And the trolling, please.


----------



## AntvgX (Oct 20, 2007)

M3 Simply works. Shity bastards(((


----------



## test84 (Oct 20, 2007)

maybe Japanese talking ppl can help us Gaijins with a basic translation of somesort, so we can atleast do some fights (basic menus and stuff).

i would provide picture translations/menu translations if they tell me what is which menu.


----------



## test84 (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! I can't believe they included an English option!
> ...



maybe some of my topics:

i'm learning japanese, sharing what i'm learning! _(currently at lesson #14)_
Reviewing DS Softwares for Learning Japanese., Mainly Kanji (also Hiragana, Katakana)
Best Way To Learn Japanese


----------



## AntvgX (Oct 20, 2007)

If you played on GBA ypu will have no problems here. The only problem don't know any card except simply that runs FFTA2.


----------



## Jesterace (Oct 20, 2007)

Actually it's confirmed in Nintendo Power mag that it will eventually be released in USA


----------



## dsrules (Oct 20, 2007)

Works on G6 3rd Gen


----------



## AntvgX (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Jesterace @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> Actually it's confirmed in Nintendo Power mag that it will eventually be released in USA



The question is "WHEN DA HELL?!"


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 20, 2007)

There are a lot of useless posts in this topic. Keep the subject on the game, please.


----------



## rs4 (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Tengil @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> crashes my G6 lite when I try to transfer it at about 70%~
> 
> A no go. Sure hope this gets nuked so the problem is with the dump and not me. Would make my life easier.



Worked for me with default settings, had no problems unpacking.


----------



## test84 (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> maybe Japanese talking ppl can help us Gaijins with a basic translation of somesort, so we can atleast do some fights (basic menus and stuff).
> 
> i would provide picture translations/menu translations if they tell me what is which menu.



any volunteers?

maybe i should get pix first and then wait to see if anyone wants to translate.


----------



## INTERNETS (Oct 20, 2007)

Does this work on PAL?


----------



## Joey Ravn (Oct 20, 2007)

I didn't notice before, but look at the size of the game! 1Gb = 256MB... now that SDHC support for the R4/M3S doesn't seem so farfetched after all =/
Well, if size means quality, I'll gladly welcome more "big" games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







QUOTE(INTERNETS @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> Does this work on PAL?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blebleman (Oct 21, 2007)

*Works on SC Lite with the 2.63 beta software!!!*

Tested by yours truly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy.


----------



## masterful (Oct 21, 2007)

That guy in the first battle (battles as Guest) killed himself. Lowsy AI, if I were controling him, at least he wouldn't get ganked by the fat birdy.

Working on R4 v.1.11 BTW


----------



## Pikachu025 (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Joey Ravn @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> 1Gb = 256MB


No. 128MB.


----------



## Mieki (Oct 21, 2007)

Weee!!! Been waiting for t his. Hopefully someone puts up a simple translation FAQ.


----------



## KeitaroBaka (Oct 21, 2007)

It works on the good old M3SD, Safe mode and Force R/W (even with trim).


----------



## Jei (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm trying this only to hear some of it's music, since I always loved the tracks on the previous Tactics... but I surely won't risk playing this without the needed 'knowledge'


----------



## masterful (Oct 21, 2007)

I love the soundtrack in the Tactics Series, and this one is no expection. Probably one of the only reasons I'm playing it.

For some reason the R4 Rom trimmer keeps crashing... freaking Vista.


----------



## zombielove (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(MisterNero @ Oct 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 20 2007 said:
> ...



It's easy enough to translate stuff if you post pics. But if you can't even read menus I recommend waiting for the English release.

Edit: Oops. Quoted the wrong post. You know what I mean.


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE(SaltyDog @ Oct 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Secret English option: Up/Down/Up/Down/Left/Right/Left/Right/A/B/Select/Start....
> ...




Why a Square-Enix game would have the Konami code!?


----------



## bollocks (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Hooya @ Oct 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(SaltyDog @ Oct 20 2007 said:
> ...


Quite a few games by other companies include it as an homage to Konami. I believe it's in Jam Sessions, for one.

edit: oh and that isn't the original code either. original is up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, B, A. no second BA, no select or start. the select and start only serve to start a two player game if it's entered on the title screen of the original contra, they aren't part of the code.


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 21, 2007)

Looks good.  Hope it comes overseas soon!


----------



## ediblebird (Oct 21, 2007)

One of the ten best games to come for the DS ever. Final Fantasy tactics is what has made me go get a psp


----------



## Torte (Oct 21, 2007)

I can wait.  If it came out in English now I think my life would die


----------



## osirisFIVE (Oct 21, 2007)

Kanji's okay for me because I kinda learn chinese.
Although I can't read it, I can understand it.

But all that other stuff with squiggly lines are totally alienic.
Japanese is such a useful language to learn


----------



## warbird (Oct 21, 2007)

post screens, and i can translate


----------



## Prazole (Oct 21, 2007)

wtf....

FF revenant wings and Ring of fate not out yet for english
and tactics already out in japan?






 fxxk u square! :'(


----------



## j5c077 (Oct 21, 2007)

dammit

crystal chronicles, revenant wings, and now this

i wish i could read japanese


----------



## test84 (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm taking pix now, should i get in-game text too or just battle-menus?


----------



## Mieki (Oct 21, 2007)

The menus are easily navigable. What I need is the translation of skillz XD


----------



## test84 (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(zombielove @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(test84 @ Oct 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(MisterNero @ Oct 20 2007 said:
> ...



i uploaded some stuff here: http://mihd.net/0mqlik
plz name the file ur translating and put the text in ur post, i'll replace the pic with ur translation.
these are for test, if this goes good, maybe we'll work on story too.

thnx in advance.


----------



## Raviral (Oct 21, 2007)

Any luck on G6 Lite? What settings.

I'm probably gonna go downtown and pick up an R4 or something anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm shocked no one mentionned this : THIS GAME HAS NO STYLUS SUPPORT !
Yes you read it right, it use the exact control scheme as the GBA version. Not even stylus control for the menu or for selecting units.
Apart from that, the game seems really close to FFTA, in a bad way. They kept the stupid kids intro. They just made it so short it serves no point (In the original FFTA, at least the whole final fantasy world was a dream of one of the kid, it was a bad story but justified the use of the classroom intro). In some place the game just seems worst, for example selecting your job before lead to a wheel of portraits dressed up with each job, now it's just text. They kept abilities in items, which forces you to wear bad stuff to progress in your job.
I only played the very beginning, but so far I'm disappointed.


----------



## kaoken (Oct 21, 2007)

My japanese isn't so good but heres a few i tried.

*IMG_9532_resize.JPG*
Save and suspend the game?
Yes
No

*IMG_9533_resize.JPG*
The game will be over and you will return to the title screen if you give up an engagement.
options:
Give up
continue

*IMG_9534_resize.JPG*
cursor movement type - A type
messege speed-normal
show equipment item failure?-on
main screen-bottom screen
Help-ability name

*IMG_9535_resize.JPG*
Short Sword
Broad Sword
Jack Knife

Well there you have it, I'm kinda tired right now.  If I add more i'll just edit this post.


----------



## SaltyDog (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(deufeufeu @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> I'm shocked no one mentionned this : THIS GAME HAS NO STYLUS SUPPORT !
> Yes you read it right, it use the exact control scheme as the GBA version. Not even stylus control for the menu or for selecting units.


Actually I did notice this and I am one that is very thankful. I have enjoyed Luminous Arc but I cannot stand playing that game with the stylus. It would be great if you could have an option to choose between the two. But, for me, if I can only have one choice, I want no stylus input.


----------



## masterful (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah I have to agree, I don't like playing tactical games with the stylus. 

Anyway, my stylus calibration is inaccurate which I've been meaning to fix it for a while now, but never gotten around to it.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2007)

But at least menu driven with stylus could be good


----------



## warbird (Oct 21, 2007)

Lots of pics there. About halfway though. Ill upload all in a few hours


----------



## Cyan (Oct 21, 2007)

At least someone speak about how the game is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks Deufeufeu

Is there the same way of using a random rule with a judge before the battle, and go to jail ?
I liked the FFT on PSX, with no rules at all.

Is this one in 2D only like FFTA or in 3D like FFT and heroes of mana (4 rotating points) ?


----------



## Mieki (Oct 21, 2007)

AFAIK, There's no jailing anymore. You only get rewards for follwing the rules.
It's like FFTA, only much much cleaner.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Mieki @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> AFAIK, There's no jailing anymore. You only get rewards for follwing the rules.
> It's like FFTA, only much much cleaner.


Excellent! I always disliked the jailing system, I'm glad its gone in this version. Now I _really_ can't wait for the English release


----------



## masterful (Oct 21, 2007)

I didn't mind the jailing system (because I never went to jail!).


----------



## test84 (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Raviral @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> Any luck on G6 Lite? What settings.
> 
> I'm probably gonna go downtown and pick up an R4 or something anyway.


works perfectly with G6 Lite, even trimmed to 110mg.


----------



## test84 (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(kaoken @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> My japanese isn't so good but heres a few i tried.
> 
> *IMG_9532_resize.JPG*
> Save and suspend the game?
> ...



Thanks!
since its getting more complicated, i made a topic in proper section http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=63335
and Cyan can talk about the game here! (note that we want to do something that will THEN yo'll be able to play actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## kreatosoupa (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(masterful @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> That guy in the first battle (battles as Guest) killed himself. Lowsy AI, if I were controling him, at least he wouldn't get ganked by the fat birdy.
> 
> Working on R4 v.1.11 BTW



Lolz, the fat bird sat on his face! Lowsy to say the least, but who cares! Does Square know how to make SRPGs or what? This totally blows Hoshigami Remix and Luminous Ark out of the water. A rotating camera (like in Hoshigami or the original FFT on PSX) would go a long way in my book, but everything is so clean that you don't really need it... Awesome art and colors, killer spell FX, clans, laws, wow... I hope they hurry with the english version  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (which they won't, 'cause that's how Square does things!)


----------



## Raviral (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Raviral @ Oct 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Any luck on G6 Lite? What settings.
> ...



How did you manage that? I've tried many different things. Soft Reset on/off, force r/w on/off, trim rom or no trim.
Even with trim, it only goes down to 8xx mb, for me anyway.

This is using the 4.8 English kernel and 4.9a loader btw.

EDIT: Got it with safe mode. Good night, folks.


----------



## demishadow (Oct 21, 2007)

I'll ask the same thing I ask every time I see someone get a "special weapon" in PSO...

"Is it good?"


----------



## ediblebird (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(kreatosoupa @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> Does Square know how to make SRPGs or what? This totally blows Hoshigami Remix and Luminous Ark out of the water. A rotating camera (like in Hoshigami or the original FFT on PSX) would go a long way in my book, but everything is so clean that you don't really need it... Awesome art and colors, killer spell FX, clans, laws, wow... I hope they hurry with the english versionÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hooray someone that agrees with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . compared to this game hoshigami and luminous arc are huge piles of crap


----------



## kikuchiyo (Oct 21, 2007)

You guys can keep your English option.  With a good dictionary, some knowledge of Japanese Final Fantasy terms, and some school vocab, it's not too hard.  I am loving it so far (granted I dropped sophomore college biology because I played the original Tactics Advance too much)...

It's really an awesome game.


----------



## test84 (Oct 21, 2007)

so maybe we start to understand it, but it seems too soon for me.


----------



## Joey Ravn (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(kikuchiyo @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> You guys can keep your English option.Â With a good dictionary, some knowledge of Japanese Final Fantasy terms, and some school vocab, it's not too hard.Â I am loving it so far (granted I dropped sophomore college biology because I played the original Tactics Advance too much)...
> 
> It's really an awesome game.



Yeah, obviously, if we can understand a certain language, why would we need a translation? Besides, EVERYONE goes to their Japanese class at school... I don't see why everyone _begs_ for an English release.


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Oct 21, 2007)

I only know the power(chikara) kanji 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I can read the rest normally but kanji is out of my league


----------



## Nero (Oct 21, 2007)

Hmm...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm assuming the A2 means Advanced2? Anyone else agree with me?


----------



## thejakal (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(SaltyDog @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> Actually I did notice this and I am one that is very thankful. I have enjoyed Luminous Arc but I cannot stand playing that game with the stylus. It would be great if you could have an option to choose between the two. But, for me, if I can only have one choice, I want no stylus input.



Luminous Arc most certainly had an option for D-Pad or stylus controls. IMHO, d-pad is better for SRPGs in general. But does this game have any touch screen features? Seems like this one is just a dual screen of the GBA version...


----------



## cupajoe (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Jesterace @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> Actually it's confirmed in Nintendo Power mag that it will eventually be released in USA



Nintendo Power also "confirmed" that star fox 2 was coming out for the SNES bcak in the day. I'm not sure how well they have gone up in reliability, but i think it would be ridiculous if they didn't come out with this game in english.


----------



## nicos08 (Oct 21, 2007)

hello
i ve a question
is it normal to have a system screen at the moment of the game îs just launch .


----------



## kikuchiyo (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Joey Ravn @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> Yeah, obviously, if we can understand a certain language, why would we need a translation? Besides, EVERYONE goes to their Japanese class at school... I don't see why everyone _begs_ for an English release.



Or you can live in Japan and pay attention when people speak to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah I took college Japanese as well, so that didn't hurt, but I don't know if I'd be able to play if I didn't know school vocab and play Lion Wars in Japanese first.


----------



## test84 (Oct 22, 2007)

two questions:
1)why in first turn of fight with that bird, each of my party members have two turns?!

2)is that old law of hitting from direct attack will have chance of 50%, sides have 75% and behind has 100% chance are gone? since ppl are attacking face to face and i'm used to do some *cough* tactics !


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm not a real fan of the GBA and this title. They seem to be a complete bastardization of the original. I now have an excuse to buy a PSP though seeing as the original PSX title has been remade for it.


----------



## test84 (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> two questions:
> 1)why in first turn of fight with that bird, each of my party members have two turns?!
> 
> 2)is that old law of hitting from direct attack will have chance of 50%, sides have 75% and behind has 100% chance are gone? since ppl are attacking face to face and i'm used to do some *cough* tactics !


bump


----------



## a_m (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> Wow! I can't believe they included an English option!



Eeeeeeeeeevil

EDIT: Anyone found a way to use this on M3 CF? Trim + Safe mode comes up with a error dialog


----------



## Lloyd14 (Oct 24, 2007)

USSSSSSSSSSAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## thejakal (Oct 25, 2007)

My biggest gripes with FFTA were no changing camera angles and not being able to "preview" the stats effects of different equipment (having to memorize stats screen to find differences between items was awful). I guess the camera part wasn't fixed, so someone at least say my other complaint was.


----------



## toasted (Oct 25, 2007)

i just want to ask if this works on supercard mini sd cause i always get a 0kb dsq file after patching it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. do i need the arm7 version or am i doing something wrong? thanks!


----------



## baal660 (Oct 25, 2007)

I can translate anything that anyone wants me to, my only problem is that using a G6, I get a message saying that the game can't locate my save data, and thus I can't proceed past that screen.  Does anyone have any ideas how to solve this?  I got the same error message with ASH as well.


----------



## becker2384 (Oct 27, 2007)

Okay, I did not like laws in FFTA so it's GREAT to see them back.  So I guess law cards are back too?  How about WiFi?  Multi?


----------



## test84 (Oct 27, 2007)

QUOTE(baal660 @ Oct 25 2007 said:


> I can translate anything that anyone wants me to, my only problem is that using a G6, I get a message saying that the game can't locate my save data, and thus I can't proceed past that screen.Â Does anyone have any ideas how to solve this?Â I got the same error message with ASH as well.



what kind of G6 you have? if you have a G6 Lite (SLOT-2 device) it surely works, since i'm playing, u have to be on latest 4.9a and 4.8 too.


----------

